# Camel Spider/Solifugae  newest addition!



## Irene B. Smithi (Jun 17, 2011)

newest addition!  Wanted to share a picture of my newest addition.  Also if anyone has experience raising one, please share any tips you might have


----------



## venom81 (Jun 18, 2011)

he looks like the ones i found here.i had one but die after i feed it,i just  can't figure out the care of this guys or maybe they dont live long? or something idk:?but thats a great looking spider...btw am gonna get one tomorrow and give it another chance different feeding schedule.good luck with yours


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 18, 2011)

venom81 said:


> but thats a great looking spider


It's not a spider... the common name is misleading. The animal on the picture is a member of Solifugae, a different group of arachnids from spiders (Araneae). If I had to choose a common name from the ones that have been used, I'd prefer "wind scorpions" over "camel spiders" since Solifugae appear to be more closely related to scorpions (Scorpiones) than spiders (Araneae).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 5, 2012)

venom81 said:


> he looks like the ones i found here.i had one but die after i feed it,i just  can't figure out the care of this guys or maybe they dont live long? or something idk:?but thats a great looking spider...btw am gonna get one tomorrow and give it another chance different feeding schedule.good luck with yours


From all I've read, they don't have a "stop eating" awareness switch in their brain.  Don't over feed and it might live a while longer!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is it still alive?


----------



## Metasolpuga (Aug 5, 2012)

It's true about overfeeding... I currently have a female Eremobates sp. and she ate most of one mealworm. She is active every night at 12:50 am or later, and having read that they can get stressed out very easily I don't disturb her at all during the day. It's like she has a routine!


----------

